# When to train in MMA



## PhotonGuy (Sep 20, 2014)

This is what I think would be a good time to train in MMA. If you've already got a good background in a striking art and a good background in a grappling art, MMA helps you combine it. At least that's my experience. Other people might want to start with MMA but for me, that's how its worked out.


----------



## drop bear (Sep 21, 2014)

When you find a good school.


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 21, 2014)

When you want to and as Drop Bear says when you find a good gym and a good coach.


----------



## Skip Cooper (Sep 21, 2014)

PhotonGuy said:


> This is what I think would be a good time to train in MMA. If you've already got a good background in a striking art and a good background in a grappling art, MMA helps you combine it. At least that's my experience. Other people might want to start with MMA but for me, that's how its worked out.



When preparing for an MMA fight.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Sep 21, 2014)

For me, I will only train under good coaches but I don't just train when preparing for a fight, training prepares me for life as well.


----------



## donald1 (Sep 21, 2014)

Agreed,  and where there is a good gym a good instructor will be teaching


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 10, 2014)

You can come into MMA as you can any other martial art as a complete beginner, could be an advantage as you have no habits from other styles. You can come in when you feel ready after doing other styles.  A coach gym and a good coach is essential for any style. There are many 'good times' to start depending on your circumstances, there's no one 'right time'.


----------



## Cirdan (Oct 10, 2014)

Today. You certainly don`t need any prerequisites like rank X in awesome-do and rank Y in badass-jitsu.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 10, 2014)

If you have a good background in striking and in ground work I would think you would already know how to combine the two if your any good at both ( have a good background dose not mean your good).  so why do you need MMA unless your going pro
Extra training in both could ( i would think) be just as beneficial.


----------



## Buka (Oct 10, 2014)

I don't see a down side, I think you'll enjoy it whenever you go. Have a ball, brother. Let us know how it is.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 10, 2014)

tshadowchaser said:


> If you have a good background in striking and in ground work I would think you would already know how to combine the two if your any good at both ( have a good background dose not mean your good).  *so why do you need MMA unless your going pro*
> Extra training in both could ( i would think) be just as beneficial.



We have a lot of martial artists who compete in amateur MMA, they don't intend to go pro but enjoy competing and fighting.


----------



## drop bear (Oct 10, 2014)

tshadowchaser said:


> If you have a good background in striking and in ground work I would think you would already know how to combine the two if your any good at both ( have a good background dose not mean your good).  so why do you need MMA unless your going pro
> Extra training in both could ( i would think) be just as beneficial.



Mma is generally a bit different to the sum of its parts. So it depends what you want to learn. Learning mma will be different to learning muay Thai and hits.


----------

